# SeaArk Rescue



## Tin Ark (Dec 16, 2021)

Just picked up an 1872 SeaArk and it's a full out rescue project. Rather than documenting a rescue with photos, thought I'd start a YouTube channel that documents the project from day one. And so it begins. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=va6_sF_s__Y


----------



## The10Man (Dec 16, 2021)

Looks like a fun project. Hell of deal on the hull and trailer!

Out of curiously, how are you planning. Taking the boat off the trailer and storing the boat while the trailer is getting rebuilt?

I’ll certainly be following along your project. Looking forward to watching more videos and following your progress.


----------



## Tin Ark (Dec 16, 2021)

Thanks, yes a buddy has a lift at his house so going to get the boat off the trailer and head to St Pete to have the trailer work done, then to Ocala to have it media blasted and primed for paint.


----------



## Tin Ark (Dec 17, 2021)

Here's the 1872 I redid many years ago. I actually forgot my log in credentials so just registered a new account.

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?t=29196


----------



## Tin Ark (Dec 18, 2021)

Day 1, demo and design thoughts along with trailer work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kitQpyEqwdE&t=476s


----------



## Tin Ark (Dec 23, 2021)

Day 3, put in a lot of work. Video update coming tomorrow :mrgreen:


----------



## Tin Ark (Dec 24, 2021)

The weather cleared and the work resumed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20xjitKYKnE


----------



## Tin Ark (Dec 26, 2021)

Day 4 update coming tomorrow. Started working on the floor removal. Stay tuned, a REAL pain in the azz.


----------



## Tin Ark (Dec 28, 2021)

Day 4 update and the floor removal. A challenge as I thought.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaAimdjS4cw


----------



## Tin Ark (Dec 29, 2021)

Day 5 and demo is about done and my eyes are on the rebuild phase.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPeU5f-xndE


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 29, 2021)

I think I heard in your Day 4 video that you were going to use King Starboard for the poling platform. Because that stuff is going to be pretty slippery, are you going to cover it, score it, or something? Additionally, the two supports are pretty far apart. Are you concerned it will sag in the middle? Don't get me wrong, I think it is a great product and will last forever. I've just not seen it used that way before.


----------



## Tin Ark (Dec 29, 2021)

Updated, after additional research and input from a member over at The Hull Truth the Starboard is not only costly but NOT as stable since it would lack support for my weight, I am 175. So the new plan is to use 3/4" Marine grade Okume plywood and use a 3/8" roundover router bit on both sides to create round edges. Then sand prime with Interlux epoxy primer followed by two-part with silica powder nonskid and weighs a lot less than Starboard.


----------



## Tin Ark (Jan 4, 2022)

Day 6, the resurrection begins....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfAomNEhqx4


----------



## hsiftac (Jan 9, 2022)

Sweet project. I remember watching your old build thread. Following along


----------



## Tin Ark (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks currently on vacation for a week and will resume next weekend


----------



## Tin Ark (Jan 15, 2022)

And back in WARM Florida thank God. Day 7, the process moves forward :mrgreen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy2SXcmbnOc&t=584s


----------



## Jim (Jan 16, 2022)

This is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin Ark (Jan 16, 2022)

Many thanks Jim =D>


----------



## Tin Ark (Jan 17, 2022)

Day 8 and Owen's And Son Marine AKA Slide On Trailers. Dropped the trailer off for a full refurb, got a call about 3 PM and it is
DONE !

Picking it up tomorrow and then cleaning it up. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lw_NgiK3A8


----------



## Tin Ark (Jan 19, 2022)

Day 9 and the trailer is done, Owens and Son knocked it out of the park in ONE day. Picked it up on Tuesday morning the 18th and today, a quick run down to Hernando County and had the trailer sand blasted. As good as new, a few more trailer odds and ends but for the most part, ready to roll. The difference between a GREAT day on the water and a NIGHTMARE of a day is as SOLID TRAILER. Makes life SO much easier at the ramp. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rVyzac3l9U


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2022)

Thanks for posting these updates!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin Ark (Jan 28, 2022)

Day 10 and uncooperative weather.. 

And Jim should you watch this update, be certain to watch until the end :mrgreen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ0IhQaS-NU


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2022)

Tin Ark,
I watched the whole video and appreciate the shout out to Tinboats.net. That was just awesome.

Members like You are what make this site what it is. We truly have the best members on this forum!

Thank you!
Jim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin Ark (Jan 29, 2022)

Thanks Jim, I’ve been here for years but under “Badbagger” but got a new laptop and I’ll be damned if I could remember my log in credentials so now I’m Tin Ark and actually fits nicely. This is the best bar none site on the net for anything to do with tin boats. I’m also on The Hull Truth dot com and since hmm 2009 have countless members here. Thanks for all you do


----------



## Tin Ark (Jan 29, 2022)

Here’s a picture of the amount of foam I referred to in the rear bench seat in the 
Video.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 30, 2022)

Tin Ark said:


> Here’s a picture of the amount of foam I referred to in the rear bench seat in the
> Video.
> 
> AFFD8A39-437A-4FC8-97FB-B7074B2CDF95.jpeg




I thought you ran into an iceberg! :LOL2:


----------



## Tin Ark (Jan 30, 2022)

Bwhaaa damn well thought the same thing........... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tin Ark (Feb 2, 2022)

Day 11 and thanks God for sunshine and warm weather, in the 70's to 80's all week.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yj7u_JZ-5U


----------



## thefirstbert (Feb 4, 2022)

I lived in florida before moving to illinois. Your vids have me jealous to say the least!
Great work!
You have inspired me to do a better job of documenting my project =D>


----------



## Tin Ark (Feb 4, 2022)

Much appreciated I believe in trying to do what I can to share what I have learned over the years.


----------



## Tin Ark (Feb 12, 2022)

Day 12 & Progress.. little by little.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAZfIeK4jMM


----------



## Tin Ark (Mar 8, 2022)

Day 13 update and unplanned delays, it is all in the planning and one thing I FAILED to plan for.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysdp6b8sJ_4


----------



## DaleH (Mar 8, 2022)

Tin Ark said:


> Updated, after additional research and input from a member over at The Hull Truth the Starboard is not only costly but NOT as stable since it would lack support for my weight ...


*Good *... as I just read this today and I thought _"Oh no, Starboard does NOT replace plywood :shock: in strucural applications!"_ It also bends (permanently too) in the heat!


----------



## nccatfisher (Mar 11, 2022)

I think you are going to want to use nutserts and machine screws (bolts) in the place of those sheet metal screws for those spud holders. I have had four Sea Arcs and anything you mount on those gunnels with sheet metal screws that has constant vibration like those holders will wind up wallowing out. 

I also do a bunch of aluminum welding and fabrication. I can't count the boats that I have welded the holes shut up there where folks have used sheet metal screws and they wallow out and they keep going bigger to they can't get any larger ones.


----------



## Tin Ark (Mar 28, 2022)

Thanks, I am finally going to the welder in the morning and I'll chat with him about mounting those up for me permanently.

It has been quite a wait..


----------



## Tin Ark (Apr 4, 2022)

Day 14 and back to work...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axgrxTBxUDk


----------



## Tin Ark (Apr 6, 2022)

So many changes in SO LITTLE time... good stuff... :mrgreen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUy--GFPZRk


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2022)

Keep producing the videos! I enjoy them.

Jim


----------



## Tin Ark (Apr 9, 2022)

As you requested kind sir... :mrgreen: 

Day 16 update - the floor is in and scheduling the media blasting...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_hOhtgUJzA


----------



## Tin Ark (Apr 11, 2022)

Seems EVERYONE is SLAMMED LOL.. called the media blaster here an hour ago.. I wanted to schedule the work.. current time frame is 3 weeks out.. as THEY say, it is what it is.. going to try to get the floor finalized this week and get the hull dropped off at the first of next week then HURRY up and WAIT... imagine that :mrgreen:


----------



## Tin Ark (Apr 15, 2022)

Day 17 update coming in the morning... we are off to Ocala for media blasting and primer on Monday.. LOT of updates tomorrow..


----------



## Kismet (Apr 15, 2022)

It's going to be SOOOO pretty.


More pix, please.


----------



## nccatfisher (Apr 15, 2022)

Coming along.

A fellow brought one to me in excellent shape today just like it to do some welding on. He is refurbing it. I welded 191 holes in it from 1/8 -3/4” in the ribs, gunnel, seats and front deck. I have no clue what the previous owner had rigged in the boat but they had holes everywhere. This guy is painting it and he wanted it as new. No holes whatsoever, he even had me weld a couple dings in the rail and grind and polish them out so when painted you couldn’t tell they were there. 

He went to Missouri to get it. I tried to buy it but he wasn’t hearing that.


----------



## Tin Ark (Apr 16, 2022)

I can relate to the 191 holes LOL, I have already put down close to 200 if not more SS screws working on the floor and every single screw by hand. Drill a pilot hole and well you know the rest, too easy have issues with putting them in with a driver and issues I don't need to deal with out on the water. I am glad that's over with, NO JOY putting that in I can assure you. It is next to impossible to find a used 1872, trust me I know it took me over a year to find this one and it was not 10 miles away. The one I built under my old profile (Badbagger), there is a link to that build in this thread was in TN when I found it and I would have absolutely driven from FL to TN or close to buy this one.


----------



## Tin Ark (Apr 16, 2022)

Day 17... she's headed for the media blaster.......... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a5nzt_kR30


----------



## Tin Ark (May 6, 2022)

Day 18 update.. long day yesterday and I'm a thinking it was day 17 :mrgreen: 

The struggle is REAL LOL.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4w2fJ4BGOs&t=2s


----------



## Tin Ark (May 14, 2022)

Just a quick update. The beast is at the media blaster in Ocala. Dropped it off Thursday morning, got the call yesterday afternoon that she's done. I'm out of town but will be headed to Ocala to pick her up on Wednesday. The plan is coming together :mrgreen:


----------



## Tin Ark (May 19, 2022)

Picked her up yesterday and what a big difference! I'll post a new video on Saturday. Gator Glide is going on the bottom Sunday :mrgreen:


----------



## Tin Ark (May 22, 2022)

And the big reveal.. Day 19. Gator Glide and media blasting.. no joy LOL


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNPVs4g3xzE&t=7s


----------



## Tin Ark (May 22, 2022)

And a few pics.


----------



## Tin Ark (May 29, 2022)

Day 20, shake rattle and roll.... and a big shout out to @Jim for a great site..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_Z_8F-M-xk


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2022)

You rock! Love the videos! 

The site is because of you all! Truly appreciated!


----------



## Tin Ark (Jun 1, 2022)

Jim said:


> You rock! Love the videos!
> 
> The site is because of you all! Truly appreciated!



Thanks Jim... little by little. Focusing on getting the inside wrapped up with paint, the outside will be easy. Then it's refit time with the new hardware, grab bar and electric etc. I can actually see the end, not a million miles away anymore LOL.


----------



## Tin Ark (Jun 5, 2022)

Day 21, hours ? Not a clue LOL :lol: 

http://youtu.be/UOV3yVjwz54


----------



## Tin Ark (Jun 14, 2022)

Quick update, the interior of the hull is almost done being painted. One more coat on the floor in the morning and in good shape and then I can mount the side panels over the ribs. Grab bar painted and ready to go. I'll do another video update here in a few days. Peace out


----------



## Tin Ark (Jun 19, 2022)

Day 22 update and Happy Father's Day.. it's been a good minute but a lot of changes and least I forget progress.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkhqM59AmkY


----------



## Tin Ark (Jun 26, 2022)

Day 23 update and progress !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k46KAqG2k34


----------



## Tin Ark (Jul 10, 2022)

Day 24 update and watching paint dry....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC_smgAVhvg


----------



## Tin Ark (Sep 5, 2022)

So YES it has been a LONG LONG time BUT... fear NOT still work in progress with a new update today folks !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azt213Idu10


----------



## Jim (Sep 5, 2022)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Tin Ark (Sep 6, 2022)

Pleasure is all mine


----------



## Tin Ark (Oct 22, 2022)

So it’s been a good minute. Video update tomorrow and basically done. We hang power Friday. It’s been special lol.


----------



## Tin Ark (Oct 24, 2022)

And here we are, power on Friday


----------



## Tin Ark (Oct 24, 2022)

Tin Ark said:


> And here we are, power on Friday



Transducer splice it sucked


----------



## jonboatsam (Oct 25, 2022)

Hey Tin ark,
I have seen that boat somewhere here in Town. I just cant remember where lol. I live in Crystal River Also. But anyways nice job on the boat
and the video was good also. Best of luck with the boat.
Sam a.k.a jonboatsam


----------



## Tin Ark (Oct 27, 2022)

Thanks I’m sure you have. Power tomorrow morning at Eric’s Marine in CR.


----------



## nccatfisher (Oct 31, 2022)

Pretty sure your transducer bracket is mounted upside down.


----------



## Tin Ark (Nov 15, 2022)

*BIG CHANGES and progress

*


----------



## Tin Ark (Nov 19, 2022)

And after 11 months and 3 days of blood, sweat and tears, mission accomplished


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 20, 2022)

Well done TinArk. But, I think we still need to see a pic from out on the water.


----------



## Tin Ark (Nov 20, 2022)

LDUBS said:


> Well done TinArk. But, I think we still need to see a pic from out on the water.


Thanks, as my luck would have it today and for the next several days lot of rain and looks like the first good day will be Friday. Go figure.


----------

